# Catering truck



## crazzycajun (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 1, 2021)

Got to admit, it's catchy and you won't have any trouble remembering them! Wonder how good the "slappin sauces" are??? 
John


----------

